# Shrink caps and sealing wax



## BikerShannon (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm having a hard time finding shrink caps I like. They all have the gold top on them and I just don't like it! Is wax hard to use? has anyone used it?


----------



## Joanie (Mar 3, 2010)

I've never used wax but I have a remedy for you, Shannon. Have someone else open and pour your wine for you and you won't notice. =)


----------



## grapeman (Mar 3, 2010)

The wax is easy to use, but with my current electric opener it is a pain in the ........... The wax gets stuck in the opener neck and jams in there. It seals up very well though.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 3, 2010)

Those foil tops are to prevent melting as these were designed to use with the horizontal encapsuler in which you actually push the bottle all the way up till it hits the very hot metal top plate which makes the capsule seat properly and hold it down at the same time, if that foil was not there it would melt on that metal. It also keeps the shrink capsule from collapsing onto the cork as if it did mold could form there.


----------



## admiral (Mar 3, 2010)

Wade, great answer and thanks for the information. I love this forum, I learn something everyday!


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 3, 2010)

I found out the hard way the shrink wraps don't hold the corks in when the wine ferments in the bottle!!!


----------



## admiral (Mar 4, 2010)

hannabarn said:


> I found out the hard way the shrink wraps don't hold the corks in when the wine ferments in the bottle!!!



Not a pretty sight, I bet.


----------



## CassieV (Mar 4, 2010)

Toasted Head wine has wax just on the cork & I've used a knife to pop it off before using my electric corkscrew. It came off easily.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 5, 2010)

Cassie I have tried reomving it first and maybe one in three comes right off in a disk, but most are too well attached to the cork (real corks). Those come out with the cork and then get crumbled up un the corkscrew and then pressed in place. It causes a bit of a mess, but not too bad.


----------

